# Motorhome members in Morocco



## 102477

Sunday 14th January 2007..

 Hi, my names Rebecca Daughter of DETOURER.. not sure if i´m allowed to do this but i thought i would keep all you keen motorhomers wanting to travel to Morocco or not updated on a recent trip being made by Motorhome Fact´s Members along with tour leader DETOURER....It´s going to be a good one! 
8)

So after leaving Dad (DETOURER) and the Group ready to travel across with him at Algeciras, the atmosphere from the 14 Motorhomers was HUGE with excitement. All motorhomes ranging from Self Built Camper Vans, to Fiat Hobby to the American R.V. Motorhomes...

Sorting out the Ferry Tickets and talking through the things they were due to experience across the water, everyone was prepared and excited for a trip that was going to be one they would remember forever.

Keep Checking Daily for UpDates on how the group are doing. 

Rebecca


----------



## 102477

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

*  Monday 15the January 2007 - Day 2 of the Moroccan Motorhome tour.

As always there is the odd 1 or 2 people who don´t tend to listen to information given and as the group set off this morning to catch there Ferry, 2 of them managed to get themselves lost and then loose each other... but luckily Ray (DETOURER) managed to catch up with them along the motorway...

:roll: The border crossing into Morocco was Chaotic which was expected but the group got through safely after an hour and a half and without any problems... Meeting the Second support vehicle and the staff Hassan and Muhammed the group were welcomed and set off towards Tetouan in what i have been told Marvellous Weather.

 The Group are now in Tetouan in a typical styled Moroccan Street Cafe enjoying Kefta and Lamb Cutlets in the traditional Moroccan Sauces and Spices. 
They definatly sounded like they were having a good time with laughter in the background... and i really wish i was there.

Reportings from one of the couples travelling with the group was.... 
"If we were travelling through Morocco alone and came across any kind of Street Cafe in Morocco we would never of thought about sitting and eating here... and i must say we would of missed out on a good meal and a friendly atmosphere".

All The group are looking forward to tomorrow when they will be travelling through the Riff Mountains and ending up in Meknes and getting ready for what they are saying will most probably be another EXCELLENT night with exceptional scenery and breathtaking views.

So luckily there are no Complaints or Problems and everyone is Happy with everything so far... but of course things can change and so can people. :lol:

MHF user names are Due tomorrow or sometime in the week so you are able to see who have ventured themselves into the Moroccan Tour.

Ray (Dad/DETOURER) does not know that i am doing a write up each night on how the trip is progressing... i am NOT trying to Promote his bussiness in anyway at all but thought the information etc... which will be published in here will be useful to others and it will of course i hope be a very good read. 

TIPS FROM DETOURER:

For those who are thinking about going across SOLO into Morocco the border was Chaotic and was shunted around but managed to clear whilst the MHF group was there, but there was other Motorhomers previous to the MHF group that had been there for over 3 hours. So be Aware! :roll:

Thats it for tonight guys, check tomorrow for the Day 3 news and how the group are doing in Meknes.

Rebecca   8)*


----------



## 102477

Tuesday 16th January 2007 

The Arabs, Great seafarers and master of the caravan trade, now experience a new type of caravan trade, Dad (DETOURER) with a stream of white blobs moving along on four black feet winding their way through the Riff Mountains and Plains..Stopping for views and freshly prepared pancakes and jam served with steaming hot Mint Tea.

Onwards and Upwards along the hills and plains which mules and donkeys stagger bearing loads, wide enough to plug the winding roads. 

The Travelers i am sure will get a sense of the very medieval nature that Morocco still bears at its heart as they head towards their stop for the night at the Imperial City of Meknes to explore its History, Souks and Markets. 



So the Group arrive safely in Meknes where they are going to Spend the next 2 Nights to take in the Souks and Sights that the City has to offer them. 

The 2 large R.V.s where worried they may be a Hinderance to the group, but to date - this has not been the case!  


To reach the Meknes Campsite means driving through a busy but beautiful city centre, which caused much excitement from the locals 
and joined by a usual Police Escourt  

Some of the Group went off to the Roman Ruins at Volubilis and have reported what a great tour of it they had.. while others took a evening stroll into the Medina.

Its Early Days yet for the Group but everything reported so far has been Positive but happy to report no vehicle or People problems.  


Rebecca


----------



## 102477

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

Wednesday 17th January 2007

This Morning the group woke to the sound of about a dozen voices calling all to prayer! - turning over and dozing some more were again woken to the sound of the Moroccan Army Marching Band, who just happen to be barraked right next to the campsite.

Hot steaming coffees, bright sun and blue skies, all made merry about the dinner some of the group sampled in a converted Rihad - put to the vote, all agreed all should dine in the Rihad tonight.

The Men whitnessing there wives returning from the souks laden with leather goods, pots, spices and so early on the trip!!
:roll: All the Husbands clutching what might be left of the Credit Cards.!!!!!

Stewart McIntyre accompanied by his 87 year old father, Jack (Dad says - salt of the earth) were wearing full smiles apparently, two Haircuts, lunch, postcards and stamps all for 100 Dirham (i think approx. 6.00 English Pounds) 

A fleet of Taxi´s arrived for the group to take them to the Rihad on arrival, some of the group looked a little stuned, these taxis are driven by Trainee Formula 1 Drivers...... 8O 
So all eagerly await the return drive.

So after speaking to Members of the groups - i am informed - Still no vehicle Problems, apart from a minor problem with Hassan´s Car, now put right apparently  . NOOO upset tums!!!

So roll on tomorrow where they are heading for the Hugh Cedar Forests to meet with the Barbary Apes!!!! 
I wonder what the Apes will be thinking tomorrow? hehehe :lol:

Rebecca


----------



## 102477

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

Thursday 18th January 2007

Dad Informs me that the group was up and eagerly awaiting to tackle the drive out of the busy city centre of Meknes. 
Short Days driving today some 60km turning off to Azrou, the group seem to be continuing their spending spree purchasing Fossils and Rocks along the way and at one point Dad thought he had misplaced half of the group as they have taken on the native look - Jelly Babies (Jelabhas) and scaf´s....

Arrived at the normal clearing deep inside the Cedar Forest surrounded by 900 year old Cedars, the group was traditionally greeted by a single Babary Ape to be later visited by half a dozen more once the vehicles were settled. Dad said, incredible as it may seem the majority of the group was seen in their sun suits sunbathing in the afternoon sun!

The only Hiccup that dad told me was that Scottish Jim´s lad Paul (16) took himself off on a hike into the surounding forest. Quite rightly after 1 hour his Mum was beginning to panic..Dad and Hassan accompanied by half the group commenced a search only to be greeted some half hour later with a big grin and "What"? ; this was swiftly followed by a slap around the head from Jim the Dad. However, give Paul his due, before the evening meal he had visited all the travelers to make his apologies for causing concern.

Tomorrows journey will take the travelers high over the Atlas Mountains a 250km drive arriving at the Oasis of Source Bleu de Meski. Here the travelers will experience the stunning sight of the Oasis and ancient Kasbah and dine on traditional cuisine i.e. Harira (soup), chicken or lamb tagine with vegtables, or cous-cous. More on tomorrow, tomorrow!!!!

Dad tells me, still no vehicle problems, no people problems, no sickness to report only dad using a little bit more toilet roll than normal ....

87 Year old Jack is still impressing Dad with his endless energy and smiley face. Good on Jack I Say .....

Rebecca


----------



## 102477

Friday 19th January 

Azrou, Berber town, cheerful and hassle free. Surrounded by pine and cedar forests. Azrou Means "Rock", and the clamp of stone that gives the town its name. 87 year old Jack drew his chair closer to the roaring camp fire and said "All we that´s missing is a nice bottle of whiskey"  :lol: 
and with that one of the group members produced a bottle and glass, Jack beamed . 

Dad sa¡d he is becoming quite a character. The camps roaring fire died to glowing red embers and gradually all retired to bed under magical skies literally covered in millions of stars. The Barbary Apes also retired to wherever Barbary Apes retire to. 

The Group broke camp early as a long day drive lay ahead. Over the Lower and Middle Atlas Plains. Weather absolutely perfect, group member recorded a temperature of 27 degrees..... January!!!!

Arrived at Source Bleu De Meski, quite tired from the first of the trips long drive, all relaxed by the spring - Source Bleu is a wonderful natural spring and swimming pool that is understandably popular with the locals in the heat of their summer. All dined together again this evening sampling the regions Tagine of either Lamb or Chicke or Meat and seven vegetable cous cous. (Cous Cous has become the national dish of North Africa... in Morocco Cous Cous is a dish that is always produced at a Funeral shown as a sign of respect and a sign of "Peace"for the Family loss).
I think in North Africa the food resembles the landscapes, it is warm, colorful, aromatic, and mysterious, for me anyway.

A rest day tomorrow remaining at Meski - time to explore the neardy town - Errachidia. 

I´ve been told how impressed Dad is with Scottish Jim and his young family and of course Georgie Boy their R.V. and Trailer - their lad Paul - you know the one who got the smack round the head yesterday, will join Dad for a day or so as Cab Mate in our Unimog.... 8) 

Apparently, the tunnel built by the foreign legions just north of Rich, did give the 2 R.V.s a few moments (Moroccan measurements!!!!), but they did clear and appeared the other side without taking off their air conditioning units! :? 
Dad really pleased Jim and Dave has both proved that these vehicles with care can tackle Morocco.

A slight auxiliary battery charging problem with one of the Hobby´s which will be looked at tomorrow, apart from this all is well. Everybody in good health - but dad has now had to tackle the Imodium..... (Never heard ofover the years - must be his age!!) :lol: 

Thats it till tomorrow guys. 

Rebecca


----------



## 102477

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

Saturday 20th January 2007..

Errachidia - Situated at the crossroads of important north-south and east-west routes across Morocco.

Errachidia was originally built by the French as an Adminstrative centre. It is a modern place, laid out in barracks style grid form, it offers the traveler little to do but rest! The main highlight is outside the town which the group would have experienced yesterday, i.e. the tunnel, accompanied by a magnificent route past palm fringed towns.

Just thinking about this, i hope this still remains of interest to you out there - and thinking about smaks around the head, i could be in big trouble with Dad, when he finds out what i´ve been doing. :roll: 
I take the information from the daily log that is telephoned through to mum by dad and i gather other bits from Dad when i talk to him on a daily basis ... where we also talk about if i am being good and so on.  and of course i reply " Yes i am being very very good"  .. So, i´ll keep going until i hear otherwise!

Posting early today, as some of you may know i try and earn a little living by singing, and tonight i have a gig in Fuengirola, Spain and so won´t be home until the early hours so here goes!

For those that have been following Dads bout of runsssssssssss has subsided, not saying dads a coward but we can now breathe a sigh of relief and save some money by not using the Medic-helicopter ... any other information about this would rest assured be too much info.  :lol:

With the group well fed all returned to their snug motorhomes parked amongst the palms of the oasis under another crystal clear desert night sky. But, these clear desert nights has it´s price - some of the group recorded -4 during the night!!!!

Blue skies and rising temperatures - 16 in the Shade, saw the travelers emerge from their snug nests. Whilst Dad and Staff ventured into town to carry out admin and armed with an essential shopping list from the group :lol: - Moroccan Wine...... other busied themselves with chores associated with brits on tour - all motorhomes where valated inside and out, travel logs updated, portaloos emptied and flushed. Reverse something or other and available ampish was the topic of conversation. Dad returned to an obstacle course where bunting had been strung. This was apparently made from Pants, Knickers, bra´s of every shape and size all smelling freshly laundered. 8) :lol: 

Dace and Jim have parked their R.V´s at the top of the valley and reported spectacular sunrise´s with the Atlas behind and the Open Sahara stretching out in front 8)

The leisurely day saw Jim and family stroll into the nearby village and return AGAIN laden with goodies. Most of the others piled literally into the infamous Taxi´s that carry as many that will fit and explored the town.

Ian emerged from the Taxi with a big grin as he had traveled all of 18km sitting on the gear stick. :lol: 

Dad informs us that another evening of the entire group dinging together will take place, and Dad has arranged for Mulard - Famous Moroccan Musician to entertain accompanied by a drumming group. I know from experience that this will be spectacular and look forward to hearing the groups comments tomorrow.

Anyway must dash - work calls - catch you tomorrow...... :wink:

Rebecca 8)


----------



## 102477

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

Sunday 21st January 2007

On leaving Source Bleu De Meski the group has savored another evening of entertainment provided by Mulard and his five musicians, playing a 10 song set covering the different styles of music from many parts of Africa, apparently most of the group purchased his CD´s which were personally signed. WATCH OUT EBAY!!!!!!!!!!   :wink:

On returning to their beds for the night the group was met with the sound of wailing horns, trumpets accompanied by about 100 people - it was the procession of an Arab Wedding all following the groom, this celebration will continue for a period of 7 days. What an unexpected experience. 

Onward now to Todra Gorge some 100km - Todra about 15km from Tinerhir, at the end of a lush valley full of palmerales and mud brick villages hemmed in by barren, craggy mountains, is one of i think Morocco´s most magnificent natural sights.   Todra Gorge, some 300 meters high but only 10 meters wide at its narrowest point, and with a crystal clear river running through it. As a young girl travelling with dad, I remeber paddling in the cool water and walking across the stepping stones bridge. 
 :lol: 
Mid Afternoon the group arrived to their Euro standard campsite situated close to the Gorge - here they will stay for 2 nights, Sunday and Monday. 8) All Settled to re-coup from the previous nights entertainment. Another evening meal shall be prepared for most of the group who seem to be eating their way like a plague of locusts through Morocco.
:lol: 
A visit to a traditional carpet shop was made - Oh.................. i hear you groan, but, this stop is not to purchase but to hear the stories of how some of these magnificent carpets are made, all individually having their own tale to tell. Tales pf which are presented by a Blue Man, Berber. Of course, you are able to purchase but the main visit is to experience this Aladdin´s Cave (which i have misplaced myself many times and had to sit and wait for someone to come and find me) where carpets of every size and colour are displayed - the "blue men", Berbers make you most welcome and display an art of preparing mint tea for all - 

Again, the group experienced another night of music, completely different from the evening before, music played by the Berbers; this took off Big time when the waiters joined in to sing and chant closely followed by the Chef, and his dishwasher uppers!!!!!!  8O 

Dad feeling exhausted from over eating (as you do!!) and being all "drummed" out, headed for his bed, with the group still going strong and the entertainment drumming into the night. 
(Now starting to Wish that i really was there) 

Rebecca


----------



## 102477

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

Second day at Tenerhir and Todra. One couple explored furthur up the gorge completing an 18km circuit. Others made off some high tracks - walking - remember 87 year old Jack, Dad says he caused a little stir - was told to sit and wait and not move from the rock to which he was told to sit on - BUT, Jack wondered off ..... Where to i don´t know but he was reunited with his Son, who knows, might have got a slap around the head ....... Some walked into Tinerhir to visit the weekly souk which sells, trinkets, tools, produce and animals amongst other things. Those who went came back with sheets of plastic matting in Hymer, Autotrail and Pilote Colors ....... Well nearly..... Brought for literally pence!!!!!

With the Atlas behind them the Dunes await. Erg Chebbi, Morocco´s only genuine Saharan erg - 10km of pistes, hardly smooth, all arrive, slightly shaken, and slightly stirred - Erg Chebbi starring all in the face. Dad said it catches him every time, almost surreal motor homes driving across the desert..... Only one vehicle got stuck, and that was in the soft sand in the parking area outside the Auberge.

Half the group have set off on a ride/pack camel train for an all nighter in the bivvy camp, in order to experience sunset, desert skies and its stars and the early morning sunrise..... Awesome!!!!
The other half of the group will set off when there camels arrive in the very early morning to take them to the top of Erg Chebbi to join the others in experiencing the sunrise.

So, all goes well with the vehicles, and on the health front all is good... However mums log reads "One vehicle had failed gas/pig tail/valve this now sorted".... whatever that means!

Weather - well unbelievable the group has been heard to comment "if this is Global Warming" bring it on....... See you tomorrow ................

Rebecca


----------



## 102477

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

24th January Wednesday 2007

Africa is divided into four parts - The Third Part has no other name in Arabic but Sahara, which means desert - the Sahara stretches, three thousand miles wide and a thousand deep. This huge desert is a mysterious and unfinished place - With the moon risen its light will softened the crests of the dunes, throwing out shadows behind ripples of sand ---- I wonder what the dunes are going to deliver to their visitors from the civilized world!!!

From the group come the following: "_excellent, exceeded expectations by far". "This place is crazy", "Old Jack-B***** Marvelous". "Sue - Unbelievable night", Jan - "Cannot believe i´m here in a motor home".

The Camel ride to the Dunes and over night stop was as always a fantastic success, time out on the Dunes was over 15 hours - some of the group has sores to prove it, camel back not being the most comfortable way to travel, but the best way to travel in the desert to the peak of the Dunes. The Early starters (the sunrise camel trek) departed camp around 6am..... desert detours can arrange most things but a later sunrise!!! 
None from either group were sold into slavery of kidnapped, so all returned safely for breakfast.

Still eager for more adventure some went off on a land rover Safari around the Erg Chebbi Dunes, stopping at Berber settlement, they all later returned shaken but in one piece.

Dad went off to Rissani to select the Sheep for the evening meal, 2 whole sheep were acquired and baked in a clay oven, and i think this dish is called Mishwea.

With the Dra Valley, Tizzi-nTichka Pass, Marrakesh and Essaouira Camps still to come motorhomes at Erg Chebbi will for some be a highlight of the tour.

SPECIAL.......

Stewart - Erg Chebbi is for many a very special place for various reasons....... Many, many months ago stewart and Jan booked onto the tour, it was very clear to us at the time that Jan was a very sick woman. Sadly, Jan was not to make the trip, Jan passed away in Oct 06. Stewart is making the tour with Jan´s father, Old Jack.

At Erg Chebbi Stewart was clearly on a mission, he broke from the rest of the group and climbed to the highest dune at a rapid pace and without break, he was not going to miss a magical moment - a glorious sunrise crested the dunes with a golden glow - Stewart cast Jan´s ashes to the desert wind............................

Together they fulfilled what was to be her dieing wish - to visit the SAHARA............................_


----------



## 102477

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

Leaving Merzouga (Dunes) and taking a Southern route from Ziz to the Draa Valley is most reliant on none events out of the whole of the tour. It is at best a long day some 300km, but this drive is incredible and sprectacular - however, on this occasion not a none event day!.

Ian and Elspeth (Hymer S700) suffered a rear puncture, whilst Chris and Maddie in their Fiat Pilote Pacific, had a fuel injection system warning light come on. With much studying of the manual this problem at the moment remains unsolved. 
WORST OF ALL Dad´s Unimog took on over 100 litres of contaminated fuel; hence the vehicle came to a sudden halt. This could not have happened in a worst location, high on a narrow mountain pass.... Out with the "You´ve been Tangoed" boiler suit (bright orange to match the Unimog!!!!), Dad takes a deep breath. The second support vehicle along with two out of the three support staff, continue with the group to the over night camp site based at Quarzazate!

Dad and co-driver Steve, remained with the Unimog and Started work on trying to clear the system - now blowing a fierce gale some 6000ft up in the mountains, and darkenss falling quickly, work lamps and tourch lights were at the ready. Dad gave up after a while due to note being able to feel his hands.

However, a phone call to Nissan Ally based in Zagora (Dakar Rally Mechanic, one of several top engineers/mechanics that we use in and around Morocco), had him and one other expert travelling over 100km to come to the rescue. So, 4 hours drive for the Mechanic and 2.5 hours of working on the Unimog, Dad took off for the campsite to join the others. Late arrival for Dad and Steve, around 2am so i have been told. Unfortunately too late to take part in what was again reported by the group as an outstanding evening? Elspeth and Ian had arranged a "Burns" night celebration. 

(I suppose the benefits of traveling with a supported group is that if trouble occurs in remote locations etc etc.. you are in safe knowledge that all can be taken care of).

So, with the group at Quarzazate - a little background... - Quarzazte was created by the French as a Garrison and RegionalAdmin. Centre. It´s something of a boom town and has a large population. The Moroccans have been hard at work promoting this town as a big destination, or at least as a lunch pad for trips out along the Draa and Dades valleys. It has VERY wide main streets - I think they are expecting an avalanche of crazed hire car driving foreigners to descend upon them!!! :lol:

Just outside the town, the Kasbah of Ait Benhaddou is located. It has long been a popular location for film makers, like Gladiator etc...- 
There´s a "Palace" that can be visited which consists of courtyards, living quarters, reception rooms and more.... Purchases....Ah Well....Stone Carvings, Pottery, and of course wollen carpets, woven by the region´s Ouzguita Berbers. Plenty of craft shops too. No bargins here though... Club Med is responsible for this as they are located virtually around the corner from the Craft area.

Hope the group has not been tooooo cold!!! As Dad and Steve experienced, bitterly cold winds whip down off the snow covered High Atlas Mountains, and can continue to blow well into the Spring.

Two Nights to be spent at this location, most members visited the above mentioned sites, and weaved their way around the Laberyinth of the Kasbah. Mum´s log reads another Great day for all - i don´t think i should reveal the next bit, otherwise i´m sure it would be more than a slap around the head - BUT ... thats what makes this Journal more exciting as i am sure you will all back me up :roll: But the entry in the log Starts "You always get one"..............

With much trepidation and excitement of crossing the High Atlas Passing close to the snow peaked tops, this drive was hopefully for the group another little adventure on its own. Dad, Hassan and Mohammed (Support Staff) were up very early 5:30AM and made a visit to the local "Bus" Station in order to get the very latest weather information, and of course to take a typically Moroccan breakfast of freshly squeezed orange juice and freshly made creps filled with sweet honey, accompanied by freshly made strong black coffee.

Dad´s very laid back style probably did little to settle the anticipation amongst the group, but once the Communication Radios were handed out, they were all off over the GREAT Tizi and Tichka Pass - soon after leaving the "Main" road the narrow road begins to climb towards a small village, lots of trees here, perdominantly Oak. Ater the village the road quickly climbs and the landscape is striped of the green oaks. Tizi and Tichka Pass is higher than Tizi and Test (2260 meters) to the west, for me it´s not so spectacular, but believe you and me, when you get over the last bends, a remarkable scene delivers itself; the moon like landscape of Anti Atlas and the desert beyond , takes away from your memory the dense woods and green fields you have just left behind you.

This drive was made under crystal clear skies, bright sun light, but cold winds over the peaks through the Valley´s. Up and down the winding passes, no rush - this taking 7 hours in total (to cover the 200km drive) arriving to magical Marrakesh where the group will spend 3 nights.

Chatting to my Dad, he tells me some of the group is relaxing before taking on Marrakesh, and others have got into the arranged mini bus waiting at the camp site to take them into the city centre for a taster. Dad and staff now head for the Fiat Main Agents in order to see if they can rectify the Fiat Pilote´s warning Light.

Co Driver Steve is tucked up in bed with a mild up set Tum ...... Knowing Dad, Hassan and Mohammad they make take off into the late night of Marrakesh and have a look at the night spotsÇ!!!!! Yeh................ Go Dad.

Rebecca


----------



## 102477

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

Marrakesh - even to the skeptic Marrakesh exnchants. encapsulates, whatever else can be said about Marrakesh it delivers in grand style.

Stunned, mesmerized would be one of the statements of emotion as some of the group tumbled from the mini bus back from the short taster! Last evening a visit to Djemaa elfna, "The Square of the Dead" or "black square", this is the main square in the heart of the city, very large, irregularly shaped square dominated from a distance bt the city´s most prominent land mark, the Koutoubia Mosque. The square is a mass jumble of people, food stalls, tourists, hustlers, snake charmers, women clad all in black tug at the arms wanting to tell your fortune, mysterious dancers and musicians.... It´s atmosphere, well i don´t have the words to describe it - for centuries, traders, farmers, thieves, slaves and just about every other possible species have milled around here. The forever ending souks and principal religious buildings lie the north of the Square and the grand palaces are to the south. I am sure we shall here more about the Square of the Dead later on.

Dad tells me that the city opened to a major marathon event this morning (Sunday) this adding to the traffic chaos, but giving, if it was ever needed a colourful boast to the ever vibrant atmosphere. From the camp site this morning three mini buses departed, some of the group was being dropped off in the city, some of the others were off on a guided tour, and the others were a mixture of both.

Dad and Hassan has one rare free moment and its off to the city for them, in order for Dad to up date himself on forthcoming events, festivals which relate to up and coming tours.

The Fiat main agent has been found, and a computer technician should be with the Pilote Monday.

So, all is well with the group, lets see what they get up to after today´s trip to the city and tours.......

Rebecca


----------



## 102477

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

Monday 29th January 2007

From a not so normal spain, gale force winds, lightening and black skies....unbelievable, on a visit to Fuengirola last evening, we were bombarded by large Ice Hails Stones, and Strong Winds - Some Large bars experienced having their doors blown off and many signs hanging - palm trees now lying horizontal....

Marrakesh - it would seem that the group cannot get enough of the Imperial City. The mini bus has hardly stopped, back and forth from the camp site, each time wives returning laden with gifts and goodies, cashmere shawls, scarves, leather handbags, linens, fabrics, cushions in all shapes and sizes, jewlery,..... Hhusbands emerging with a pale washed out look, clearly the cash point machines are smiling with glee.

All motor home fridges and cupboards have been restocked, curiosity of the new French Supermarket locateed on the Casablanca road.

This evening the group will make a final visit to the Square of the Dead, although it´s a lively place at any time of the day, it comes into its own in the evening, as the curtain goes up on one of the world´s most fascinating spectacles. Rows and Rows of open air food stalls and mouth watering aromas fill the square. Jugglers, storytellers, magicians, acrobats and lunatics take over the rest of the space, each act surrounded by an audience of jostling spectators who listen and watch, or fall about laughing and move on to another act which starts up nearby. if you don´t move quickly assistants will hustle you for a contribution.

Vendors of herbs and positions can be found here, so anyone feeling poorly might want to try some herbal cures, perhaps Steve could give them a visit!!! Any thing can be prescribed, something for the common cold or something a little stronger to administer to your worst enemy!!!!

On the outer edges, kerosene lanterns ablaze, are the fruit and juice stalls. Also around the edge you can take a balcony seat in one of a number of rooftop cafes and restaurants and take in a whole spectacle in a relaxed manner. This is where you will always find my dad, when in Marrakesh. Down below, the medieval pageant presents its nightly shows of delights. What more can i Say, only wish i was there.....

Bright, hot days, chilly evenings, will see the group resting, (Monday) before their final leg of the journey onwards to Essaouria and up towards the coast.

Rebecca


----------



## 102477

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

It was over cast with slight drizzle as the group left Marrakesh, most vowing to return another day soon. The grey skies did little to dampen the spirits, only the fact that the tour was nearing its end. Essaouira 3 night stop over. Dad had trouble relaxing the night prior to leaving Marrakesh, on telephoning the pre-booked site in Essaouira, a report was made that the camp site was full. Dad dispatched Hassan and Mohammed overnight in order to reach the campsite and sort it - Hassan´s remit was to evict the French Motorhome invaders no matter what!!!! :roll:

To add to Dad´s stress Stewart and Old Jack took a wrong turn on leaving Marrakesh, how is not known or clear; he had motor homes in front of him and behind!!! Dad managed to make contact with Steve by mobile and with the aid of the mobile and map, Stewart cut across country and re-joined the group some hours later.

Mayhem, chaos and much else greeted Dad at the Camp Site, outside the campsite... Hassan had about 15 French Motorhomes stacked and parked and Hassan so angry with the site manager and his staff that he had taken over the site entrance barrier. All exploded when Dad swept around the corner followed closely by the group, Hassan raised the Barrier and his free arm hurry all inside. In Dads usual laid back and no problem style most of the group were unaware of the huge extent of the situation, and that poor Hassan was about to be jumped on by the French!!! Dad reported that it´s fair to say that the camp site was very busy resembling more a French Aire....

Anyway, skies cleared and it was in fact the hottest day of the tour. Many of the group popped over the sand dunes opposite the camp site to take in the spectacular sea scenery. Others strolled or rode their bikes around the bay to Essaouira town. A free evening for all lets see what tomorrow brings!

Some background - 
Essaouira - most popular of the costal towns with the independant travelers, rarely do you see packagetourists here.

The beach curves for miles to the south, and its atmosphere is in complete contrast to that of the Souq citities of Marrakesh and mEKNES.

The old city is a mixture of Portugese, French and Beber military architecture, and their massiveness lends a powerful mystique to the town. Inside them its all light and charm. Narrow lanes, whitewashed houses with blue painted doors, peacful squares, artisans in tiny workshops beavering away at fragrant thuya wood, friendly cafes, and barely a hustler in site, here you are not made to feel like a walking wallet, so the husbands of the group will feel relieved i am sure!! However, Essaouira´s reputation is spreading, so how much longer i don´t know - will it be able to hold onto its tranquility?

Rebecca


----------



## 102477

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

THE FINAL CHAPTER

It was not the lack of charm or things to do at Essaouira as there is an abundant of both quite like any other Moroccan town Essaouira is unique! More laid back and pressure free and slow in pace, it is like the whole town is on the "Kiff". Fantastic harbour where side by side fishing boats are built in the old style and a fish market jostels for place with the net repairers. 
Nearby stalls sell all manner of fish, crabs, lobsters, prawns etc... that once brought by the kilo are cooked and served within minutes. Boat rides were avaliable for those that wished to visit the off shore island prison. The town itslef laid out in a unique Portuguese style hid alleys and by ways that led to cannon festoon ramparts and hidden riad gems. It is fair to say its Dad´s favourite town.....

As i said it was not the lack of things to do rather it was the overnight rain (the first of the tour) and the overcast morning that after the groups two day stay, the group thought that they would move to a new location up the coast (El Jadida). Four Motor homes including the Scottish Family decided to stay on at Essaouira. Jim and Andy Clarke (motorcaravan.com) staying on for some months, the other two are waiting a few weeks until the next DD Tour arrives and gathers them up.

The remaining group moved up the coast to the El Jadida cap site, again, situated close to the beach. With Chris´s - Pilote Fiat still showing a fuel-injection system fault, Dad contacted another Fiat Dealer, this time in Malaga Spain, for advice. It was advised and decided that Dad and Chris would continue with the onward journey along the costal motorway at a sedate 45-50 mph pace, and see how far they would get. As it turned out, they made Kenitra by early evening and spent the night in a motorway service area, where they were NOT gassed,mugged, beaten nor raped!!! 
The plan was that Dad and Chris would continue next morning with the others leaving El Jadida at around the sametime, re-gathering due to their faster pace at Tetouan. As it turned out the now extended and excellent motorway that runs can you believe from the sea front at El Jadida to way up North to near Tangier, resulting in the group making a much more rapid arrival than expected i.e. all re-grouped at Tetouan by Mid Afternoon.

The Grey skies had turned into the continuous rain, and the border, just 25km away was to tempting for the group. The group decision (not Dad) was to get through the border and catch the next ferry into Spain. Early evening in Ceuta and again, the temptation of the majority to catch a ferry that was scheduled 15 minutes later to mainland Spain could not be turned down. The fact that the first days meeting location in Spain had a superb restaurant famous for its huge steaks, Fat Dorado´s, and young baby lamb legs and a superb Fish Soup and Fat Prawns also helped the decision to catch the ferry and overnight suitably stuffed in the restaurant venta´s car park.

A tour such as this can never run according to precise schedule and planning, and has to be open and allow for diversion and re-routing, as it turned out on this occasion every location was visited. One of the adbantages highlighted of insitu contacts and information was for example the group had up to the minute information on the Tizzi n Tichka Pass Crossing that indicated clear, 4 hours after the crossing the vital pass was closed to traffic and remained so for the next 2 days. Something, which solo travelers need to be aware of if venturing inland Morocco.

Well, that´s nearly it for the first tour of the Year, but i will now hopefully if all agrees be keeping more post on the next trips of Motor homers and Caravaners!. There will be one more posting from me for this tour later until the next trip within the week. See you later

Rebecca


----------



## 102477

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

THE FINAL..........FINAL CHAPTER.....

The ferry crossing was horrendous, and dad said it should perhaps not have sailed....but tney were not to know that!

Loaded onto the car deck members left their vehicles as instructed. Dad sent Steve, his co-driver up deck to get coffee while he filled in group debarcations documents. As the ferry cleared Ceuta harbour all hell broke loose. Unsecured vehicles on the car deck started to slide around. Crew strapped down the support vehicle and nearby trucks, while unsecured wheelie-bins rolled, unchecked around the lower decks. Dad, not the best of set travellers decided to stay in the cab for the crossing and watch the mayhem!

Unfortunately three of the client´s motor homes slib forward into one another causing some, all be it, minor damage. Of course, on arrival at Algeciras, the crew did not want to know. On disembarkation, and while the group enjoyed their final meal together, dad was left to tackle the sympathetic but unhelpful office staff (who had no doubt heard it all before). When he did finally arrive at the Final resting place all were tuked up in their nests! The advantage of our base/home being only a few hours from Alegeciras meant that dad made it home, at around 3:30 am in the morning. Though life, but someone has to do it! (i wish someone else would and we may see more of him!) With a 3 day turn around and most of the next group already in the area, he is in the Workshop already dumping the contaminated fuel that plagued the suport truck in the later stages of the tour, re-loading with food and supplies (that he seems not use) and giving mum sacks of washing. Ah well! Nothing changes with men in that department im afraid ladies!

Was it a good trip? Well, 5 have already re-booked for the longer Morocco/Mauritania 2008 tour and one may take up the offer of a job as dads co-driver/assistant....................

Anyway, i think that it is now time for me to say goodbye for this trip (until the next). An unintended diary which i hope you all have enjoyed as much as i have writing it! (Maybe if you all agreed and regular tour diary would be exciting)

I AM OFF INTO HIDING as Dad has not yet logged on yet!!! And i have just seen him heading down the stairs to the Office Computer which means he should be on very soon! I do not know what his reaction is going to be to this tour diary, mind you the unintended bookings that have resulted may calm his reaction....i hope....Who knows!............

Thanks to all for reading 
Bye for now 
Rebecca Monteith Smith

PS. It was mentioned that some pictures of the tour would be an idea. We have loads. i do not have the knowledge to sort and load and i am sure dad will not have the time. If anyone out there wants to take on the Job and load an Album i will send a disc. Some of the Pics are frankly stunning!


----------

